# Principios del variador de frecuencia



## eonuser (Jul 30, 2009)

Tengo una seria duda con respecto a como deberia operar un variador de frecuencia para los motores de induccion trifasico. Se supone que la relacion Voltaje nominal/Frecuncia nominal deberia quedar constante, pero si hago esto el par desarrollado maximo, de arranque y nominal varian, lo que significa que tambien lo hace la corriente rotorica con respecto a la especificada por el fabricante. Estos parametros no deberian permanecer constantes?, como se logra esto?


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

yo tengo las mismas dudas!

hace dias que queria crear un tema pero no me decidia.

que te parece si editas el titulo, y le pones 

"variadores de frecuencia: que son, como trabajan, y otras yerbas"

asi discutimos todo te parece?

mi gran duda es que es un variador de frecuencia y qeu hace, aunque para algunos puede que les parezca que esta pregunta se conesta sola: 

"que hace un variador de frecuencia", obvio que variar frecuencia.

el dia que tuve la entrevista en mi actual trabajo, una e las preguntas fue esta, sabes usar variadores de frecuancia?

atte. Alexus.


----------



## eonuser (Jul 30, 2009)

El variador de frecuencia es un dispocitivo electronico que controla la velocidad sincronica de los motores de induccion (no estoy seguro si solo para este tipo de motor) si bien varia la frecuencia de la alimentacion de este tambien debe variar el voltaje nominal, hasta ahi es lo que tengo claro, por eso es que puse este tema.


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

edita el titulo como te recomende!


----------



## marcos 2 (Ago 3, 2009)

Los motores trifasicos de c.a. varian su velocidad si varia su numero de pares de polos o si varia su frecuencia.como no se puede variar constructivamente su numero de peres de polos se opta por variar su frecuencia.Si logramos disminuir su frecuencia disminuira su velocidad pero como en toda bobina al disminuir su frecuencia aumenta su amperaje (es decir se comporta como un corto circuito). para regular su corriente se debe disminuir su voltaje con un circuito cortador de onda.El variador de vel de un motor de c.a esta compuesto de un variador de frecuencia ,un variador de tensión y un procesador que atraves de un circuito comparador de corriente disminuye el voltaje si aumenta la misma para evitar su destruccion


----------



## eonuser (Ago 3, 2009)

Claro! con un comparador de corriente... muchas gracias!


----------

